# British owned/co-owned restaurants?



## RosaOptomen (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anybody know of any in Crete/Rhodes/Zante/Corfu... 

Or even elsewhere? Just putting together some research. 

Thanks!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*restaurants*



RosaOptomen said:


> Does anybody know of any in Crete/Rhodes/Zante/Corfu...
> 
> Or even elsewhere? Just putting together some research.
> 
> Thanks!


Corfu Lesley posted on Expat Blog in answer to your question


----------

